# any scattante cyclocross owners ?



## dirt_diggler_1 (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello,
I am curious to see a scattante cyclocross build. I have a KHX CX100 and would like to build up a scattante aluminum ss. I have search on this forum, but no posting of pics. I am also wanting a sloping top tube frame and wondered if the scattante had this feature. 

Thanks in advance. 

dirt diggler


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm looking at that frame/fork/headset combo right now for $249 on their website. I believe it does have a sloping top tube (geometry listing makes it appear so). I was hoping someone would chime in and tell us about the frame!


----------



## tihipscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

*Yes I have one...*

I folded up a Redline Conquest Pro, need a bike to train with, got this. It will likely end up a pit bike. I can recommend it generally. For racing, not so much. But then, that's probly not where Perf is aiming.

I've had it for 3 weeks, and put about 250 miles on it on vacation last week.

Dims: I'm 6', average proportions. I like a 56.5cm top tube, same as on my road bike, even for cx racing. Bike is nominal 57cm, has a 57 cm eff. top tube, sloping. 
Actual frame weight: 3.75 lbs. 
Carbon/allow fork actual weight: 660gm. Trimmed: 630gm. 
Comes with an FSA "economical" grade integrated, cross specific (with hanger) headset.

Spec'ed: I threw on my old bike's parts--spooky brakes, some older 600 crank arms, dura ace 9spd shifters and ultegra derailleurs. All in with training road wheels it's 19.3 pounds. Not light, but not quite tank territory.

Reactions:
Frame is true, welds are even, black paint is rather nice. 
Well finished-- brazeons for rear rack topmounts, single dropout eyelets both front(!) and rear. Yes, they welded little eyelets on the carbon fork's alloy fork ends. Considered grinding them off, but how much could they possibly weigh? 
Double waterbottle brazeons. 
Comes with extra derailleur hanger and a small bottle of touch up paint. Nice.

Likes:
Rides very nicely, but the fork should really have 43mm of rake--it has 45. Combined with the steep front end, the bike is nearly twitchy. No hands feels a but sketchy. Fortunately, the frame is stiff and true, and tracks with stability.
It's really stiff.
Fork has very good clearance-- TUFO 32s have plenty of space. Rear triangle is a wee bit tighter, but it's good. 
Value-- For the 275 I spent, this is quite nice.
Versatility.

Dislikes:
Well, bear in mind I want this for cx only-- I have a touring bike. So, here goes: 
1. THAT TOP TUBE IS DIABOLICAL. It's essentially triangular in cross section, with the quite pointy side down. I'm dreading shouldering this bike, and thank heaven that I usually don't portage in the classic style. Also, sloping top tube for cx is a negative, it just makes the triangle smaller. 
2. The head tube is a bit too tall. Yeah, I know the target demo for this bike probly likes this, but for a proper setup, I need a negative 17 stem, no spacers below, and then the brake hanger noodle is in the way.
3. Half pound heavier than Conquest Pro frame/fork. (The Perf tech I corresponded with noted that a light bike /= fast bike, only wins the "hold over your head" competition. I had to respond that in cx, you actually do just that).
4. All toptube cable routing, no in-line barrel adjusts. Until they're making top pull front derailleurs for road, I like it underneath. I've not had a problem with mud on the front derailleur ever.
5. For some reason, I get a lot of heel strike off the rear chainstays, I guess they're wider than I'm used to.

I'll try to post a photo if I remember/can figure out the board. I provide all this info, because I kept wishing for it when I was debating whether to buy the frame.


----------



## tlman46 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Unhappy with the frame*

I bought a 60cm Scattante cross frame from Perf Bikes, received it last week, and started to build it up Saturday. I have abandoned it.

My build includes a full Rival group set, Avid Shorty 4's, Open Pro rims on DA hubs, a Deda Newton cockpit -- it was meant to be my "step up" cross bike after a few years with a Schwinn CX with Tiagra.

I wasn't thrilled with the "Scattante" brand and image, but figured with the "great price" ($219) I couldn't go wrong. But I did.

I think the frame looks like something you'd get at Wal-mart. In particular, the rear stays are VERY unattractive and the welds around the dropouts are gross--huge, bumpy, rough, ugly. The chain stays have some sort of "crimping" going on near the welds. The net effect is "mass merchandiser bike", it looks MUCH less clean and well made than my Schwinn. How wrong is THAT?

After spending a half-day building it up, I was staring at it on the bike stand and realized that I wasn't going to ride it, and I needed to start over. A "great price" is only great if the object has value, this one didn't, at least not for me. If you live in a city where there is a Perf Bikes store, go have a look at it before you buy. I wasn't able to do so, and figured I could judge the look from the photos that people posted. It turns out that 800x600 full-bike pictures don't give you a good feel for how it will look close up.

The frame is not all bad. It went together quite well--the BB and head tube seemed well dressed and there was good paint control on the faces. Mine had a round TT, and the main triangle looked fine. (The big "Scattante" lettering is under clear coat, so you are stuck with it, but the rest of the decals come off, and it's reasonably clean.) The carbon fork seems heavy, but a carbon fork at this price is fabulous, so let's call it "beefy" with its alloy steerer. With the Avid canti's, I had good tire clearance front and back. 

If you are seeking a starter CX bike, this could work . . . but I would not recommend it as a step-up bike. Dirt Diggler--Your KHS frame is much better made than this one, my advice is: keep looking. On the other hand, if someone out there is looking for a great deal on a sweet Scattante cross frame, size 60cm, please get in touch with me! I have a nearly-new one, never ridden, for sale!


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

1) There is at least one or two threads on this very topic, with pictures in the Cross forum. Try using advanced search and narrow the forums you are looking in.

2) I've been riding/racing one for about 2 years now. No real complaints for the price you pay. I used it for most of the spring crit season so far as well.

3) My only real complaint IS the sloping top tube. In smaller sizes it is impossible to shoulder. 

It isn't particularly pretty, but it is more than functional. I'll race it again this fall, as I have a baby on the way and don't have any spare cash to put into another frame. It will be more than trustworthy under me.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

I raced one for a season. Here are my thoughts:

1. It is not the lightest frame, but you can podium on it if you have the legs.

2. Cable routing on it is very good.

3. The welds are no more ugly than any other TIG Alu frame. This doesn't seem to affect the bike in any meaningful way.

4. The front fork is drilled at the arch. This means you can put fenders on it, or, use a fork mounted cable hanger. A fork mounted cable hanger will eliminate any chatter. I wish my WCS fork had it.

5. Fit is a bit iffy if you are small, but that is always an issue amongst the little people (myself included).


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

I would echo the sentiments of krisdrum and strathconaman. I'm in my second year of racing on one, and I couldn't be happier for the money I paid. The comment from tihipscrew about the triangular top tube only applies to the older frames; current frames have round tubes, so no problems with shouldering.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Third. Raced one for a season. No complaints, especially at that price point.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

4th raced one last year and no complaints so far. For the price you can't beat it.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

1) It was a $200 frame. You got $200 worth of frame.
2) The Scattante frames are actually pretty decent, if you don't mind the looks.

That said, the Chili Con Crosso is a much nicer frame. I don't have one, but I've been eyeballing it for a while.


----------



## seat_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

I had one briefly. It seemed as well made as any other production bike I've run across. My only complaints:

- you can't open the front brakes enough to pull out the wheel with any kind of semi-wide tire (the pads hit the fork legs)

- it was a bit small for me. I took it back to Performance, no problem.


----------



## law (Feb 18, 2007)

Major toe overlap for me. The Mongoose Croix is the same way for me. I haven't had that issue with other cross bikes. Not sure why...is the fork rake, steerer tube angle... I have size 47 feet, so they're on the large side.


----------

